# building a fence with obtuse angle



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Were it me, I would opt for cutting a piece and adding it to the post rather than removing material from the post. I would want the full dimension of the post for strength.


----------



## tbick (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks Maintenance. I'll try ripping down a 2x4 and attaching it to the 4x4.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

You didn't say what the angle was, but I wonder if a piece of tapered cedar siding would be about right to add to the post?


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

If you add a piece I'm betting that over a short period of time it will deteriorate by either cracking or rotting. Why not get a 4x6 for that post then you could cut the angle without worrying about reducing the strength of the post.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I agree with maintenance 6, other issues being moot. Either way, you are ripping something.

Have no idea how you are setting your posts.... in the ground... pier and Simspson..... which might affect your choice... due either to Simson connection or size of hole in the ground....

Bottom line.... either will work in most cases.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Msradell said:


> If you add a piece I'm betting that over a short period of time it will deteriorate by either cracking or rotting. Why not get a 4x6 for that post then you could cut the angle without worrying about reducing the strength of the post.


If the OP is comfortable (knows how) to rip a 6x6....


----------

